# 24 Hole Rear Hub Search



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm finding it impossible to locate a 24 hole rear hub for my DT Swiss wheel on my Cdale Scalpel.
All I can find are road hubs. I know WW MTBers use road hubs so which would you recommend?


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

That was a fail on my part. Obviously, I won't find a disc road hub.

If anyone could share where to find a MTB rear 24 hole hub, thanks.


----------



## joe_bloe (Nov 18, 2010)

Circus Monkey makes 24 hole hubs, front and rear. They're EXTREMELY weight-weenie light, so if you're a Clyde or AM bomber, not a good choice.

Sent from a boring meeting.


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

Bikewagon has em for cheap.
Sun Ringle Dirty Flea Rear MTB Hub 24H 135 x 9 Silver - Hubs - Wheel Goods - Mountain - Bikewagon


----------



## roobydoo (Feb 29, 2012)

It seems to be rare because in order to be strong enough to be used with a 24h hub the extra weight of the rim required offsets the weight savings of the spokes. 
I came up with only the Sun Ringle as well

If in fact you are successful in any form of long term usage please let us know your rim choice, weight, riding style and region bike is used.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

The wheels are the original wheels that came on a 2009 Scalpel. later, everything was transferred to a 2011 warranty frame.
Hub and rim are both DT Swiss. Stickers removed from rims so I.D. is tough.
I like the rims on the bike and I've already spent too much on this build so I'll just replace what I have to.
http://forums.mtbr.com/cannondale/my-winter-scalpel-build-843425.html#post10230332


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

You could get some Chinese carbon rims drilled with any hole pattern you like. They are strong enough for 24 spokes, and still light. I'm using 28 hole rims with DT revolution spokes on mine. I got mine from Carbonal, on Alibaba.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for this. I was about to place an order for this hub, when I found a deal for an incredible deal on a Sun Ringle wheelset on the same site.:thumbsup:


kabayan said:


> Bikewagon has em for cheap.
> Sun Ringle Dirty Flea Rear MTB Hub 24H 135 x 9 Silver - Hubs - Wheel Goods - Mountain - Bikewagon


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Lighter than DT's (and almost any other hub) and lots of hole configuration
MTB disc-brake hubs - superlight


----------



## hnetsrik (Aug 15, 2008)

Thatshowiroll said:


> I'm finding it impossible to locate a 24 hole rear hub for my DT Swiss wheel on my Cdale Scalpel.
> All I can find are road hubs. I know WW MTBers use road hubs so which would you recommend?


E13 makes a 24 hole rear hub.
XCX+ Hubs | the hive


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

Is there any reason you are not looking at the XTR 24 spoke disc hubs that came stock on high end Scalpel, Rush and other C dale models circa 2009-2011?

For that matter the entire wheel set includes an XTR UST rim and are pretty light. I am big guy and have been using these as supplied wheels (on my carbon rush) for 3 years plus with no issue.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The XTR 24 spoke hubs are great, the catch is the 24 spoke straight pull XTR hubs from their wheels are not available separately, you'd have to look for a trashed set of XTR wheels where the rims were destroyed to get the hubs.


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

Well that is a catch, learning something everyday.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

A 32 hole hub can be symetrically laced to a 24 spoke rim if you use a crows foot lacing pattern (sets of 3 spokes with two crossed + one radial). Use four crows-feet (12 spokes) on each side of the hub/rim with a empty spoke hole on the hub between each set of 3 spokes.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

I laced up a 24 spoke wheelset for my XC bike: used Hope ProIII hubs, straight pull, 24 front and rear.


----------

